# A little beer help...



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm hoping my fellow BOTLs can help me on this one. I'm not a big beer drinker, but naturally my passion for cigars has caused me to begin to appreciate the finer things in life.

I'm interested in some beers to try out. I've never been a fan of the Budweiser/Miller/etc. I'd say my favorite "common" beer is Corona. I'm a fan of Shiner as well. A while back I had a taste of Woodchuck Draft Cider and thought it was awesome.

I know that's not much to go on, but I'm seeking your help anyway. What are some good beers to try out? Can you make some recommendations?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Try this

http://www.ratebeer.com :al


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Miller Lite is fine!


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

The key is sampling till you find a style you like. Beer fests are a good place to try as are brewpubs/beer bars that sell samplers. Just write down the style of the beers you like then when you go beer shopping ask for beers from those styles. Beer of the Month clubs can be cool too till you find a style you really like.

Despite its "pound it, chug it, slam it" frat boy image beer is amazingly diverse with upwards of 80 distinct styles depending on who is categorizing them. Almost everyone has had a beer, but very few people have had more than a handful of different styles of beer. 

With so many distinct styles it's hard to say you'll like anything in particular because the flavor profiles are so very diverse, but here are a few of my favorites and ones that have recently grabbed my attention:

Anchor Porter
Schneider Aventinus 
JW Lees Harvest Ale (Espcially the Port Barrel aged version)
Avery Sammael's
Fantome Noel
Oskar Blue's Old Chub
Clipper City Hang Ten
Youngs Special London Ale (All Young's Beers are good imo)
Rochefort 10
Old Rasputin
Stoudt's Fat Dog
Founder's Breakfast Stout
Mahr's Jubelfest
Hofbrau Dunkel
Fuller's Vintage Ale

The best way to find a beer you like is to invest in a little research.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't much like Corona, but I love Shiner. I also dislike light beers, Bud, Miller, Coors, Keystone etc; light beer is like sex in a canoe, ****ing close to water. I also think that anyone who drinks Natty Light is officially an alcoholic.

With that said, I would recommend Saint Arnold's (located in Houston!). They have a number of good offerings, I think my favorite of which has been Lawnmower.

I also love Guinness and occasionally Arrogant Bastard, however, these are pretty strong-flavored. Shiner Blonde and Shiner Heffewiesen are also good in my opinion. Oh, and I had a bottle of La Fin du Monde once that I thought was awesome. I should try that one again...

But I'm no beer aficionado, I just know what I like.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

JRedner said:


> Clipper City Hang Ten


Hmmm... I haven't seen that one yet. What's it like?

To the OP... try anything Dogfish Head.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would say try some of the microbrews that have a real light beer like a blond or something along those lines. Many offer a wheat beer with some light fruit flavors which can be good (blueberry wheat, raspberry wheat or I even think there is one called a strawberry blond. These should start to groom your palate to start taking on stronger or darker beers. Hope this helps!


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

you might want to try some of my favs

Leinenkugels creamy dark 
" red
Amber light
Northwest
honey wheat
New castle Brown

that should get your wistle wet for starters. 

i also found that beer is like cigars. it never hurts to try something new and different that you haven't tryed before.

stinkie :ss


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

You might want to start with some of the "basics" you can get at just about any grocery store that aren't the big macrobrews such as Bud and Miller. Here are some of my favs that I've been able to find in many places across the country: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Blue Moon, Bass, Sam Adams, Yuengling, New Castle, Guinness, the list goes on and on. Also, one of the above posters mentioned ratebeer.com. This is an excellent resource and you can even go as far as to search for local beers and breweries in your area. The great thing about beer, much like cigars, is that everyone has different tastes and there are so many complex brews out there to try! Have fun with it!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JRedner said:


> Anchor Porter


I was going to suggest two, and you already got one....great with a good cigar.

OK, then I will suggest two more:

Negra Modelo
Guinness

Enjoy the experimentation!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

MrINMENSO said:


> You might want to start with some of the "basics" you can get at just about any grocery store that aren't the big macrobrews such as Bud and Miller. Here are some of my favs that I've been able to find in many places across the country: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Blue Moon, Bass, Sam Adams, Yuengling, New Castle, Guinness, the list goes on and on. Also, one of the above posters mentioned ratebeer.com. This is an excellent resource and you can even go as far as to search for local beers and breweries in your area. The great thing about beer, much like cigars, is that everyone has different tastes and there are so many complex brews out there to try! Have fun with it!


This is a good list of pretty good beers you can get at nearly any grocery store. If you like some of these, you can then dive headfirst into craft brewing and find even more variety and more intense flavors. For instance, if Blue Moon floats your boat, then you can buy some real Belgian beers that Blue Moon tries to emulate.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Miller Lite is fine!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Many brew houses have samplers you can try where you can get around 6 of their different beers to try for around $10 or so this is a great way to try new stuff and to compare the differences between styles.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

We've got a beer pairings list going on here

Whether you pair them or not, those guys listed some great beers.


----------



## lil_tyrant (Jul 7, 2007)

I've always been a fan of rolling rock. But being under the age of 21 I've never had beer before . Another one to try in the microbrew area is New Glarus Totally Naked.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

davemo said:


> I don't much like Corona, but I love Shiner. I also dislike light beers, Bud, Miller, Coors, Keystone etc; light beer is like sex in a canoe, ****ing close to water. I also think that anyone who drinks Natty Light is officially an alcoholic.


hey now, natty has its charms. when a case costs the same as six pack of guinness (which ill admit is far better when the money is around), taste is irrelevant. ask any (broke) college student in america.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> hey now, natty has its charms. when a case costs the same as six pack of guinness (which ill admit is far better when the money is around), taste is irrelevant. ask any (broke) college student in america.


Not me, man...if it's rubbish, I'll save up for a solid pint!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ambientboy said:


> Not me, man...if it's rubbish, I'll save up for a solid pint!


Brilliant!! :tu:r


----------



## lil_tyrant (Jul 7, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> hey now, natty has its charms. when a case costs the same as six pack of guinness (which ill admit is far better when the money is around), taste is irrelevant. ask any (broke) college student in america.


Hey now, I'm a broke college student and I don't go as low as natty. I only sink as low as beast lite (Miluakee's Best)


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

*You cant go wrong with boddingtons, goes great with just about anything you eat and is a good plane Ol thirst quencher also, Ide also make a trip to specs(for all non houstonian texans its a local branch liqre store&smokeshop great place!!) and start sampling, they have all the imports sperated by countrys, Ide check out the main warehouse downtown, they have every ting you want...:tu*


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

I would recomend finding a local brewery and talk to the folks there about a beerducation. most local brewery/brewpubs will have a nerd that will be more than happy to break you in on all things beer.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> *You cant go wrong with boddingtons, goes great with just about anything you eat and is a good plane Ol thirst quencher also, Ide also make a trip to specs(for all non houstonian texans its a local branch liqre store&smokeshop great place!!) and start sampling, they have all the imports sperated by countrys, Ide check out the main warehouse downtown, they have every ting you want...:tu*


I go there already for cigars. Might as well check out the beers as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

lil_tyrant said:


> Hey now, I'm a broke college student and I don't go as low as natty. I only sink as low as beast lite (Miluakee's Best)


Back when I was an undergrad we drank Icehouse. I think it may rate lower than The Beast and Natty. It may just edge out 40 oz's of King Cobra though.

That aroma of waking up in a room filled with about 100 empty Icehouse cans is one Ill never forget. Ugggh.

I drink better stuff now, but am far from an expert. Some brands I enjoy are:

Belgian/Trappist/Abbey or Similar Styles are my fav.
-Ommegang Hennepin
-Chimay
-Rochefort
-Orval
-Achel
-Duvel
-Hoegaarden
-Leffe Blond
-Saison Dupont

I really like beer from South/Central America too, esp. in the hot weather
-Pacifica (Mexico) 
-***** Modelo (Mexico)
-Aguila (Colombia)
-Pilsener (Ecuador)
-Cusquena (Peru)

German beers
-Spaten (the dark one)
-Weihenstephaner
-Schneiderweisse

American micros
-Blue Point Toasted Lager
-Abita
-Brooklyn 
-Any dogfish head
-Sierra Nevada
-Long Trail

Jeez I could go on forever here...anyway, happy drinking


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

*aaaaah yes the fond memories of King Cobra, I have to throw some St.Ides out there also along with some Mickys BM and the king of :BS beer wich im not to proud to admit drinken (only as a last resort) was schlafer beer, I dont know if they sold it outside of CA.*


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like you are still favoring the lighter side of beers, and summer is a great time to find some outstanding Summer Ales the microbrews put out. Some of my favorites are Sierra Nevada Summerfest and a Liquor store near me has a great Summer Ale called Geary's. It's brewed in Maine, but I've only seen it at the one store in my area.

I like almost all Samuel Adams recipes except their Summerfest. Not a big fan.

There are also some variety packs around that will give you a good sampling. Only thing I would recommend is look at the "best before" dates on them, as they sometimes don't move that quickly. I bought a Samuel Adams sampler that should have been bought a couple months before I did. For the most part it was still okay, but some of them were a bit pungent.

If you venture towards a darker beer, I find the Samuel Adams Black Lager to be very nice while not too heavy and if you ever get to a full flavor, their Oatmeal Stout is awesome.

Enjoy the experience!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Try this if you can get your hands on it.

Ska Beer's

Good luck, these guys make some great brews:al


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Since you're in Houston, you should check out the Flying Saucer downtown. Literally hundreds of beers. They have this deal where if you drink, I think it's 200 different beers you get your name on a plate on the wall. They have a computer which helps you keep track of what you've drunk and how many you've got left to go.

Also, definitely check out Specs. They have several locations but the original warehouse on Smith St just south of downtown is the place to go. They have the best selection of beers in town, possibly in the state.

A couple of my favorites are Old Speckled Hen (an English Pale Ale), Samuel Smith's IPA, and Brasserie Dupont Moinette (a Belgian farmhouse-style ale).

Here's another thread you might find interesting.

What is your favorite beer?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Paulaner Hefe-weizen!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

JRedner said:


> The key is sampling till you find a style you like. Beer fests are a good place to try as are brewpubs/beer bars that sell samplers. Just write down the style of the beers you like then when you go beer shopping ask for beers from those styles. Beer of the Month clubs can be cool too till you find a style you really like.
> 
> Despite its "pound it, chug it, slam it" frat boy image beer is amazingly diverse with upwards of 80 distinct styles depending on who is categorizing them. Almost everyone has had a beer, but very few people have had more than a handful of different styles of beer.
> 
> ...


You are right about Youngs. I tried their Double Chocolate Stout the other day and was HIGHLY impressed. Sticking with the Shiner Bock is a pretty good idea. I also recommend Purple Haze by Abita


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bullybreed said:


> *aaaaah yes the fond memories of King Cobra, I have to throw some St.Ides out there also along with some Mickys BM and the king of :BS beer wich im not to proud to admit drinken (only as a last resort) was schlafer beer, I dont know if they sold it outside of CA.*


Haha! Now were talkin'! Also, can't forget 40's of Crazy Horse!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I vote for visiting Spec's also. I haven't been to the big one in Houston, but do go to the one in Beaumont when I'm in Texas visiting family. I'd start by buying three or four different six packs at a time until I found what I like. (I keep telling the wife I haven't found what I liked yet).

They also have an outstanding selection of single malt scotch - some very reasonably priced.

Visiting that place is like turning a kid loose in a candy store...


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

thassanice said:


> I'm hoping my fellow BOTLs can help me on this one. I'm not a big beer drinker, but naturally my passion for cigars has caused me to begin to appreciate the finer things in life.
> 
> I'm interested in some beers to try out. I've never been a fan of the Budweiser/Miller/etc. I'd say my favorite "common" beer is Corona. I'm a fan of Shiner as well. A while back I had a taste of Woodchuck Draft Cider and thought it was awesome.
> 
> I know that's not much to go on, but I'm seeking your help anyway. What are some good beers to try out? Can you make some recommendations?


If you like the cider, Ace Pear is about as good as it gets. Paulaner Hefe Weizen is a good light wheat beer, Pyramid Hefe Weizen is very similar. A lemon wedge cuts the taste well in the wheat beers and punch anyone who makes a girlie comment about it. :bx Being a Houstonian, you need to try St. Arnold Amber. You can tour the Brewery and sample some of their different brews. Sam Adam's Boston Lager is pretty good, actually all their brews I've had have been good quality. As you mention, Shiner Bock is a Texas classic, but I think it's better on tap. Guiness is the classic Stout, but pretty heavy and I would only recommend draught. If you haven't been to the Gingerman (a few blocks down from the Briar Shoppe), it is a good beer drinking establishment. They used to have a cigar night once a month, so I assume the are still stogie friendly. Two Rows, also in Rice Village, has some decent brews they make themsleves and the food isn't too bad. They used to have a $2 pint night during the week. The Flying Saucer downtown might overwhelm you with the choices of beers!

SBT :cb


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

[quote JRedner]
Anchor Porter

[quote icehog3]
I was going to suggest two, and you already got one....great with a good cigar.

I just bought a sixer of this too figuring it would be a fine compliment to a stogie.

SBT :cb


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

spaceboytom said:


> [quote JRedner]
> *Anchor Porter*
> 
> [quote icehog3]
> ...


Let us know how you like it...Best Domestic beer around as far as I am concerned.


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

There have been some really good beers listed already so I will focus on a couple of beers from Mexico that I enjoy (Just stay away from the Corona); try the Bohemia (it is a nice pilsner); also try the Pacifico Clara (a pretty good lager)


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

As far as Mexican beers, about the only one I can drink is Tecate with a lime. Maybe it was those $5 cases of Corona during spring break in college that ruined my taste for Mexican beer! 

SBT :cb


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

spaceboytom said:


> As far as Mexican beers, about the only one I can drink is Tecate with a lime. Maybe it was those $5 cases of Corona during spring break in college that ruined my taste for Mexican beer!
> 
> SBT :cb


Or maybe it's the fact that Corona tastes like it was filtered through a sweaty tube sock.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Miller Lite is fine.....


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Arrogant Bastard Ale is pretty good.

http://www.arrogantbastard.com/animated/index.html


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

lil_tyrant said:


> Hey now, I'm a broke college student and I don't go as low as natty. I only sink as low as beast lite (Miluakee's Best)


Beast light in bottles is my favorite cheapo beer! To me it's the perfect "cold beer on a hot day" beer, not too heavy but has some flavor. :tu


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Arrogant Bastard Ale is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.arrogantbastard.com/animated/index.html


The Doc from Stogie Fresh reviewed this beer on one of his podcasts. I've yet to try it out, but I need to.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

There are two basic types of beer. Lagers and Ales, within these two categories you will find even more sub-divisions.  If you are serious about getting into beer, you are going to have to figure out for yourself which kind of beer YOU like. 

Really good beer (good to me) can be pricey. I do not drink all the time and when I do drink I do not drink to get drunk. If that is your reason for drinking then buy Bergie or Natty or... you get the idea.

Lagers tend to be lighter in color, clear and have a crisp dry finish. Ales have more body, are sometimes darker and some are opaque or cloudy with a sweeter finish. Lagers use a bottom fermenting yeast whereas Ales use a top fermenting type, these will offer a different taste. Lagers and it's varieties tend to be crisp, refreshing type beers with a lower alcohol content. In my opinion, if you want crisp and refreshing then drink lemonade. Ales are heavier beers with more mouth feel, more taste and usually more alcohol.

Don't let the strong taste fool you. Many Ale's although stronger in taste and aclohol, are not overpowering as one might expect. They are not chugging beers but rather they are sipping beers. Lagers have more of a "hop" taste whereas the Ale's have more malty tastes. The flavor of the hops is that bitter taste that beer has, well what moste lagers have. Ale's have more of a malt taste and therefore are sweeter. Lagers tend to more carbonated as well.

First thing you need to do is find a purveyor of fine wine and beer. Do not be afraid to ask questions while there. Buy a few to try out so that you can develop your taste for beer.

now, a list of faves

Rochefort- A Belgian Ale made by Trappists Monks, they offer three beers which are differentiated by the number and the cap color, they are 6(red cap) 8(green cap) 10(blue cap). The major differnce between the three is the aclohol content(7.5%, 9.2%, 11.3%) but they all have similer tastes. They are reddish brown and opaque. They have a strong nose and the head has fine bubbles. They have heavy fruit/dried fruit taste with complex earthy, malty, caramel flavors. The finish is long and slightly acoholic, especially in the 10. Similer beers would be Westmalle, I like the Dubbel over the Trple. Chimay, all three are good(Cinq Cents, Grand Reserve, Premiere). Orval, Duvel, St. Bernardus Abt 12 and the Triple are very good.

Samuel Smith- An English Brewer that makes a variety of beer styles. My faves are the Nut Brown Ale and the Oatmeal Stout. The Oatmeal Stout is sweet, has no bite, is dark and the flavors are many and complex. Truly a great beer, the best stout available! The Nut Brown Ale is dark brown and clear with a light head and aroma yet the flavor is fantastic. Hints of hazelnut and malt dominate this ale, another winner.

Sam Adams- I do not think that I have tried a Sam Adams I didnt like. The Honey Porter and the Cherry Wheat are a real treat. I highly recommend them.

I am gonna go have a St. Bernardus... or a Rochefort 10


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I love beer, I love liquor when enjoying my favorite smoke, but beer is my usual alcoholic beverage.

Their are plenty of great beers out there, here are some which I prefer:

Guiness (a delicious and creamy dark beer)
Shiner (which you said you already like)
Heinken (a wonderfully smoothe and refreshing lager)
Newcastle (a very good brown ale, one of my favorites)

Try any of those, they're all delicious and a great start for a journeyman beer drinker.


----------

